# Yall's honest opinion



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

I know everyone has their favorite post workout protein,weather it be ON,BSN,DYmatize etc.....well ive always been a ON man,and used gold standard whey isolate

ive changed up my diet a little and needing a few  more calories and im looking at ON's Pro Complex and BSN's Syntha 6 i like both profiles,nealry identical few exceptions,but BSN is cheaper for 5 lbs and ON is higher for 4 lbs,ans today we all need to save money somewhere,has anyone used either of these for PWO? Right now im using a jug of Pro Complex,but thinking of trying the Syntha 6 next time,any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullseye, Ive used syntha 6 and I loved it. Some say its too sweet but I'd rather have something too sweet than something that taste like shit and have to force myself to drink it. Try the vanilla its good as hell but when I was using it as a PWO in afghanistan, thats the only flavor we good get.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Bro  I`ve used both and like both but my preference is on Syntha -6 it works good and taste great. Once you give it a try may happened the same that happened to me and stick with BSN chocolate chips MMMMM taste better IMO than any other flavor. I think they are both good choices


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Bro  I`ve used both and like both but my preference is on Syntha -6 it works good and taste great. Once you give it a try may happened the same that happened to me and stick with BSN chocolate chips MMMMM taste better IMO than any other flavor. I think they are both good choices



The chocolate chip tste like that cereal Cookie Crisps lol


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> The chocolate chip tste like that cereal Cookie Crisps lol



It satisty the kid that is in me MMMMMM!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

well guys looks like im going with the Syntha 6,its cheaper,more for your money and will last longer....thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 26, 2012)

I've used both. I use ON's Pro Complex Gainer right now...the Double Chocolate. I love it. Syntha-6 is good too. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 26, 2012)

love syntha 6 chocolate peanut butter just had to many cals and high price for me . worked well though


----------



## Hamilton (Aug 30, 2012)

Try the vanilla its good as hell but when I was using it as a PWO in afghanistan, thats the only flavor we good get. 




---------------------------
Gaining Truth of Life From TVs --- Fringe Season 4 DVD, Just Enjoy Yourself for Fun!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 30, 2012)

update: im loving the Syntha-6!! awesome stuff


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Dymatize for me


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 30, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Dymatize for me



yea brother i use it for my casein and i buy a tub of the elite gormet for making my own protein bars.......love it to


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

ON is just way too overpriced. The stuff tastes good, but its quality is the same as any other.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 30, 2012)

Milo said:


> ON is just way too overpriced. The stuff tastes good, but its quality is the same as any other.


That's not true. ON is the closest to the amount of protein on the label and has the least heavy metals in every analysis I've seen.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 30, 2012)

What's the price on this syntha 6


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

69nites said:


> That's not true. ON is the closest to the amount of protein on the label and has the least heavy metals in every analysis I've seen.



Take ON protein for 6 months, then take protein from Target for 6 months. I guarantee the only difference you notice is the weight of your wallet.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 30, 2012)

69nites said:


> That's not true. ON is the closest to the amount of protein on the label and has the least heavy metals in every analysis I've seen.



Ditto here bros... I have seen the same test results and two of the top three proteins in claim vs actual  content are ON whey. You can trust ON products more than any other supplement companies I have used. And the ON isn't all that bad if you buy the 5lb containers IMHO. 

ON Gold standard is the best value IMO.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 30, 2012)

Milo said:


> Take ON protein for 6 months, then take protein from Target for 6 months. I guarantee the only difference you notice is the weight of your wallet.


That and the amount of lead and arsenic poisoning my body.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 31, 2012)

ON Pro complex is the bet protein out hands down. And where i buy it online it's cheaper than walmart brand protein


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 31, 2012)

Ive been using pro complex for a couple years....taste isnt bad but not great.  Just switched to the pro complex gainer, double chocolate and it taste really good.  Liking it so far.  I just like the pro complex because its pretty clean/low sugar.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What's the price on this syntha 6


I get it for like 44 bucks for a 5lb tub


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

Milo said:


> ON is just way too overpriced. The stuff tastes good, but its quality is the same as any other.


yep only rich folks can pay that for it,to fucking high for me,i mean 56 dollars for a 5 lb tub,fuck that


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yep only rich folks can pay that for it,to fucking high for me,i mean 56 dollars for a 5 lb tub,fuck that



What about 70 for a 10 lbs bag?


----------



## theminister (Aug 31, 2012)

Since I live in HK and this stuff is imported, I have to pay 110 usd for 10lbs


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 31, 2012)

What sites u guys order from? I Always use muscleandstrength.com


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What sites u guys order from? I Always use muscleandstrength.com


me too,they have good prices and prosource.net is awesome to cheapest place ive ever bought stuff from


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Since I live in HK and this stuff is imported, I have to pay 110 usd for 10lbs


holy fuck man!!


----------



## BBE (Aug 31, 2012)

pro complex was all I used for years and years on end until I just couldn't afford it anymore.  Then I went with regular ON whey, now I obviously get a decent deal on ntbms protein.  I understand supplements can give an edge here or there, but when it comes to protein, I think what kind is almost splitting hairs when it comes right down to it.  My wife loves syntha6 though


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2012)

Elite Whey Isolate. Bloody butter cream toffee flavor 

Delish and quality for the price point.


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2012)

Just for the hell of it I think I'm going to try Pro Complex. It's probably the only major brand protein that I haven't tried.
ON is great, I'm not going to dispute that. I'm just saying that the price is outrageous when you could be spending half of that for no noticeable differences.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

milo said:


> just for the hell of it i think i'm going to try pro complex. It's probably the only major brand protein that i haven't tried.
> On is great, i'm not going to dispute that. I'm just saying that the price is outrageous when you could be spending half of that for no noticeable differences.



dont get thee vanila


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> dont get thee vanila



Thanks for the tip. I really cant stand vanilla.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 2, 2012)

Milo said:


> Thanks for the tip. I really cant stand vanilla.



the strawberry or chocolate are th best!!!


----------

